# So I want a P99 AS, but what caliber?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

So after a lot of reading and several trips to shops to handle them, I've decided I want a P99 with the AS trigger. The only decision now is what caliber. 

9mm appeals to me because it is cheap and the pistol will primarily will be for target shooting.

Does .40 SW have any advantage as a self-defense caliber over 9mm? I will be trying to get a CCW license in the near future but, living in Los Angeles county, that is very unlikely. If the difference is small or nominal, I'll go with 9mm and have more bangs for my buck.:smt033


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Hehe, I am in the same situation. If I decide .40 i can go down to sportsman's warehouse right now. but i think 9mm is winning so I am waiting to find one.

I believe it comes down to finance. What can you afford to shoot?
if its just for the range, there is really no reason to pay more for a similar sized whole in the paper.

defense....1mm size in difference...um...
On this board I have read a lot of people with 9mm saying its the placement of the shot. Yes well, if I shot someone with a .40 in the same place as a 9mm, I would prefer the .40 for logical reasons. its 1mm bigger. but since i am going to be enjoying my gun for recreational reason more, in hopes of becoming a better shot...9mm seems more economical to me. If I wasn't a poor college student I would take a .40


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

wild cat mccane said:


> If I wasn't a poor college student I would take a .40


We're in very similar situations. I'm 3 months out of college. Still poor


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

haha i thought we were suppose to become instantly rich? DOH!

Honestly, I want the .40 but at the price of 9mm from walmart....i just keep coming back to each bang costs less.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

For Hd or Sd .40...More stopping power, for shooting paper..9mm cheaper to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am a super p99 fan - but the gun was originally made for 9mm.

IN 40, it's just not that much fun to shoot. I wouldn't like the gun nearly as much if I had one in 40.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

wild cat mccane said:


> haha i thought we were suppose to become instantly rich? DOH!
> 
> Honestly, I want the .40 but at the price of 9mm from walmart....i just keep coming back to each bang costs less.


I don't remember that being in the brochure. Anyway, it's certainly not true if you're in film production like I am.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> We're in very similar situations. I'm 3 months out of college. Still poor


Same here. Getting paid once a month isn't helping either. :smt022

I like my P99 in .40 very much, and it's not unpleasant to shoot. That said, I'm now looking for a P99c 9mm.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

with a .40 full size, why are you looking for a 9mm compact?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

wild cat mccane said:


> with a .40 full size, why are you looking for a 9mm compact?


I love my .40 full size, but I feel like a 9mm is more suitable for a compact. The biggest reason is that 9mm is more controllable.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

and then one more question for you. If you were to just have one, for carry and the great fun of shooting it....
compact or full?

Thanks!


----------



## unclejeffy (Apr 15, 2007)

I have the p99c .40, that said I would absolutely buy the 9mm if you get the compact model. If you get the full size model then you can consider the .40

The .40 is damn snappy coming out of that little barrel. I have a sw99 in .45 and it is much easier to control than my p99c in .40


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

wild cat mccane said:


> and then one more question for you. If you were to just have one, for carry and the great fun of shooting it....
> compact or full?
> 
> Thanks!


Tough question, and of course it depends on you. Shipwreck is probably the one to answer this since he has both. I'll say full size, but that's just me.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm leaning toward a compact. I have small hands and wouldn't mind a second possible carry gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Tough question, and of course it depends on you. Shipwreck is probably the one to answer this since he has both. I'll say full size, but that's just me.


I always shoot guns with 4" barrels or longer better than sub 4" barreled guns. Not sure if it is the sight radius being longer, or what.

The P99c is the best shooting compact I have ever shot. But, that being said, I still do not shoot it as well as my fullsize P99. The fullsize P99 is so much fun to shoot at the range.

I don't shoot my P99c that much. Have have maybe 1000 rounds thru it in about 2 years, and I put almost 2500 rounds thru my fulsize in about 1 year.

So, ya just gotta decide if ya want to conceal the large or the small gun. The P99 is fairly small for a 4" barrelled gun.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm leaning toward the compact for a few reasons: 

One, I'm a smaller guy with small hands and full-size pistols tend to feel very large and uncomfortable to me. 

Two, I have a thing for compact pistols and tend to prefer them on the whole. 

Third, a full-size wouldn't be much of an option for me to carry. I never wear enough clothing that I would feel good adequately concealing a full-size. This is fairly minor since, living in LA, the prospect of me getting a CCW is pretty bleak.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I hated the S&W 40 for a long time and I'm still looking to trade my P99 40 QA with any P99 AS or QA. I have the P99C in 9MM AS and love it. I figure out last week why I do not like the 40 and that's because I have only shot them with light ploy guns. I was able to shot one with the EAA Witness which is a lot heavier and what a pleasant surprise. I'm still glad I sold my XD in 40 due to weight but I plan some day to find the right 40 handgun. For now I will just shot them through my CX4.

Yes ammo is more for the 40 than the 9 but if this is your carry gun you will have to decided on what ammo you want to defend yourself. People will tell you to shot range ammo with the 9's and carry the +P power punch bullets. I disagree with that for one reason. If there is a big differance in shooting both, you won't have the advantage of using the practice power round when your ready to use it.

Buds has a full size AS in 9mm with free shipping for 565 and all you hace to do is add what the cost of your ffl will be 20 or 25 dollars

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_55/products_id/32922

You can also call them and they will get what you want. If you don't live in KY then no tax

Sorry I write to much when I'm wired with no sleep. Goodnight Allis


----------



## Combat Kenny (Apr 17, 2007)

*P99 Compact 9 or 40*

Hi,

Having both the full size of the P99 in 9mm and a SW99 compact in 40. My advice is first: what is good for me, might not be good for you. You have to make the final choice. But I once heard some good words; if you want to carry a 40, practice with it. What good is to practice with a .22 and carry with a 9mm. So, if you can't really afford to shoot the 40, do you really want to carry it?

On my 40, it is kinda sharp when I shoot it. That is why I don't shoot it often. With my 9, I can shoot it all day long. Ammo is cheaper in 9 than 40. One of the thing nice about the compact is that it can use my full size mags. Recommend that you use the mag extension; it is like a full size P99 with a shorter barrel. I don't notice that the width is any different on the full size and the compact.

Thus, the compact to me, is very versatile. It can be a full size with extra fire power or small for the conceal purposes. And last, I like a 9 mm better because it is fun and more controllable for me.

I hoped that I have helped you. Good Luck and Good Shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## bhpfan (Aug 7, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> So after a lot of reading and several trips to shops to handle them, I've decided I want a P99 with the AS trigger. The only decision now is what caliber.
> 
> 9mm appeals to me because it is cheap and the pistol will primarily will be for target shooting.
> 
> Does .40 SW have any advantage as a self-defense caliber over 9mm? I will be trying to get a CCW license in the near future but, living in Los Angeles county, that is very unlikely. If the difference is small or nominal, I'll go with 9mm and have more bangs for my buck.:smt033


I suggest a 9mm. It is cheaper and much more fun to shoot. The more you practice shooting it, the more accurate you'll become. 9mm is still part of the echelon of good defensive cartridges along with the .357 Magnum, .357 SIG, .40 SW and .45 ACP.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> We're in very similar situations. I'm 3 months out of college. Still poor


I've been out of college for 3 years and I'm still broke too.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> We're in very similar situations. I'm 3 months out of college. Still poor


PanaDP:

Don't feel like the "Lone Ranger".. I'm 480+ months out of college, and still poor also..

But, I digress:

I have both the P99c/AS and P99AS, both in 9mm.. It is my opinion after over 50 years of firearms ownership that the current crop of quality self defense 9mm ammunition offers excellent stopping power, and quite frankly if the average person (non-leos & related fields) carrying a pistol for personal defense and can't stop a bg with 10+1 9mm HP Corbons, (or the round of your choice) he/she wouldn't be any better off with a larger caliber firearm.

My P99c/AS is VERY accurate. Any personal confrontation would logically be at 5' or less, and statistics show that the vast majority of such confrontations ending in the use of lethal force occur extremely quickly, at a very close range, very few rounds are expended....

So I prefer the 9mm because I can afford the ammo to practice with, and have no doubt that at self defense range I can place many rounds in the center mass of the threat..

I think "more shooting" is a good thing as it increases your comfort level with the firearm, and hopefully improves your aim...

Congratulations already on choosing the "AS" (Anti-Stress) version of the P99 as it is absolutely fantastic and the 1st round shot at DA of 8.8lbs offers you a bit of protection from ad/nd's.

If the difference between the 9mm and 40cal is worrysome to you I recommend you try and shoot both before you buy. I like the low recoil and fast follow up shots of the 9mm, but what works for me might not necessarily be what you prefer..

Best Wishes,

J.Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U want a 9mm P99 A/S with a hard chrome slide :smt082:smt082


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> U want a 9mm P99 A/S with a hard chrome slide :smt082:smt082


That's sweet, Shipwreck. My 9mm itch is soon to be scratched, though (I think). My Dad got an XD (4-inch service) in 9mm and he's giving it to me when I get up there for Thanksgiving. He just doesn't shoot it. If I like it I'll stick with that, though I still really want a P99.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoot the XD9, you'll love it!

I'm dumping my .40 for a 9mm in subcompact. I don't think I'm giving up much in stopping power, and in a 3" barrel, gaining control and accuracy with follow-up shots.

In a full size gun, the .40 is fine... but then you bring in the .45 option.

I'm begining to feel that .40 cal is like a mini-pickup... Not a full size pickup... you can't carry big crap. But it's not a sports car... it's too slow.

If you're going full-size, NOBODY would argue with a .45, and the Military contract has brought them all out...

If you're going compact (3" or less) you're talking a close-quarters concealment gun. Take the 9mm. At close range, where most gun-fights happen, it's all you'll need. And in a short barrel it is more controlable.

I've shot everything from a snubby/pocket 380 to a 10" .50AE. I'm downsizing my collection to 9mm compacts, and .45 full sizes. They all penetrate/stop a human similarly... For defense, it's what is automatic, innate, ingrained... That's the gun that you enjoy practice with, but isn't too awkward to carry.

First rule of a gun fight.... Have a gun.

Jeff


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

I think that 9mm has plenty of stopping power. I would handle the gun as much as u can I have both the xd-45 and p99 AS 9mm I shoot the 9 alot because of ammo cost the walther doesnt fit my hand nearly as well as the xd however I shoot them both the same. I actually prefer the XD alot more.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> That's sweet, Shipwreck.


Thanks! I like the hard chromed slide :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

This was my big decision...9mm or .40? I ended up choosing the .40 for several reasons:

A) Recoil does not bother me. It does affect aiming for following shots, but all that does is prompt me to practice more than I would with a 9mm.

2) Simply put, it's bigger. If a .45 is bigger than a .40, a .40 is bigger than a 9mm. Even if it's just a little bit, it's still there. You could start with a .22, then say, "well a .25 is just a bit bigger." Then you consider a slightly bigger round, and keep going, well then you hit .45. In other words, a slight increase in bullet diameter counts for something. If it didn't, several increases put together wouldn't count for anything.

D) This is a pretty lame reason, but EVERYONE goes out and gets a 9mm so they can say, "yeah I got me a NINE." I am a non-conformist, so therefore I like having something different. Flame all you want for that one.

16) You can rebarrel for a smaller size, but not larger size. I could change to a 9mm configuration in the .40 if I ever felt the need, but you can't do it the other way around.

X19) I find it a lot easier to count in sets of eight rather than ten. It's kind of hard to explain, but I'm very musically inclined, and in most music you count in fours, as most measures have four counts. So since I was barely able to walk and surrounded by music, I learned to count in multiples of four. It's engraved in my skull. Yes, I can count to ten. But I prefer to count in multiples of four, and I like to keep track of how many rounds I have in the magazine. I don't like relying on the slide locking back to let me know I'm empty.

258) Not a reason for choosing the .40, but a reason for appreciating it. The front diagonal portion of the slide on the 9mm has an indentation before it reaches the end, where the .40 does not. I didn't notice it 'til after I got the .40, but personally I think the P99 is way more attractive with the slide diagonal staying flat all the way to the muzzle.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy
D) This is a pretty lame reason said:


> fivefourfrenzy:
> 
> Respectfully I don't think anyone really cares which caliber you prefer, and doubt seriously if anyone is going to "flame you" for preferring the 40cal..
> 
> ...


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd agree with all of that. The increased price of ammunition for the .40 didn't outweight the advantages, at least not for me. I think the biggest deciding factor is shooting comfort, and for some people, the .40 has too much recoil to shoot comfortably and enjoyably. To each his own.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

fivehourdrenzy,

I noticed your tat is a 9mm while you prefer the 40S&W. :smt023

I too prefer the 40 in a full size P99, but the 9mm in the P99c. Love them both, and I do not feel the recoil is that different.:smt1099


.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Martini13 said:


> fivehourdrenzy,
> 
> I noticed your tat is a 9mm while you prefer the 40S&W. :smt023
> 
> ...


Yup, so now I got both!  I had the tattoo done in the 9mm versus the .40 so I could yank my shirt up and show people my 9. But for the real thing, I chose the .40. I put 300 165gr rounds through it today. I could barely hold a pen when I was done.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> ... I could barely hold a pen when I was done.


Well, I always heard the pen is mightier that the sword.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

James NM said:


> Well, I always heard the pen is mightier that the sword.


"Thanks to me, they were right!" ~Q from Goldeneye


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

James NM said:


> Well, I always heard the pen is mightier that the sword.


Unless you're in a sword fight. :mrgreen:

(RIP Eric Ching)


----------

